# What si the best piece of advice someone has given you?



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Or you have given someone else?


----------



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

*is
ahahaha


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Work when it's time to work and have fun when it's time to have fun. If you think about having fun while you work (study) and you stress about having to do the work while you're supposed to be having fun, you will never accomplish much and you will never have as much fun as you could. These words give me the motivation to study when I'd much rather played games. And this helped me get through college as well.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

My jewish friend once told me that israel is not for me , and that was the best piece ever


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's considerably cliche but, "if you put your heart into it, you'll succeed" and I've yet to find that incorrect for myself and it's given me a lot of confidence to pursue my goals.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

A music teacher told me that people are attracted to what strikes a balance between the familiar and the novel. I know I've received other bits of good advice but that one just came to mind right now.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Always look before crossing.


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

Negative feelings are just as important as joy, pleasure and happiness. So be courageous and accept yourself no matter what state you are in.


----------



## m20srr184 (Sep 24, 2014)

This isn't really something that anyone told me (I read it somewhere), but to paraphrase: "You are your own problem, but you are also your own solution."

I'm sure that I have other tidbits of advice that people have actually offered me tucked away somewhere, but this is the only thing that immediately came to mind. So I'm sticking with it.


----------



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

"What people think about you is none of your business"

Hard to stomach often, but it's true.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

"Deal with it."


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

"If you do the same things over and over again and expect something to change, you sir are insane..."

Hard-quoting Albert Einstein I think


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

"Do not be too open to everyone. You have ones you should keep to yourself, your family."
Because once you are being too open with everyone, they will eventually use your opinions to backstab you if they hate you.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

my dad told me that manipulation is the key to life. not the best advice someone has told me but its the most recent one i can remember.


----------



## scubadiver007 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> "If you do the same things over and over again and expect something to change, you sir are insane..."
> 
> Hard-quoting Albert Einstein I think


"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result"

I don't think I've ever been given any advice from anyone.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Be your own man


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

the world won't stop for you


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The best time to plant a tree is 100 years ago, the next best time is right now


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

buhlue said:


> "What people think about you is none of your business"
> 
> Hard to stomach often, but it's true.


lol that's my signature xx


----------



## projectfear22 (Oct 19, 2014)

It's not an advice but I'm attempting to make my soul follow this quote by Bruce Lee "Using no way as way, having no limitation as limitation" at all times 

here's another great quote for you by Albert Einstein "Imagination is more important than knowledge"


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably to stop living in the future. What's the point of constantly worrying about what the consequences will be. Of course not going and robbing a bank or whatever. But I used to think "what's the point in this, it's going to end soon" But if it's what you want to be doing at that moment in life, screw what other people think and do it


----------

